# OPG Interior Kits



## Blue67 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am just wondering if anybody here has used one of the interior kits from Original Parts Group and what your experience was with them. I am about to order one for my 67 GTO but am worried about the quality.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

I will be ordering a complete interior for my 66 soon. Hopefully we can get a few responses about different aftermarket interior suppliers.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

my brother purchased the complete interior kit for the 65 gto that I now own currently, although I have not installed it yet, it seems to be complete and of good quality- I did redo the seats with the foam and vinyl from OPGI and they came out great (I did sell the seats though- I decided to go with an 04 set of GTO seats)- the door panels look great.But after doing some research I think you can get the interior kit cheaper from the parts place with just as good quality


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

crustysack said:


> my brother purchased the complete interior kit for the 65 gto that I now own currently, although I have not installed it yet, it seems to be complete and of good quality- I did redo the seats with the foam and vinyl from OPGI and they came out great (I did sell the seats though- I decided to go with an 04 set of GTO seats)- the door panels look great.But after doing some research I think you can get the interior kit cheaper from the parts place with just as good quality


:agreeI went with 2005 GTO seats in my 1967 GTO. Much more comfortable and safe. Hope yours are the same. Regards, Paul.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I put in a Year One interior....in 1993. It still looks like new in my '67. Some of the new seat covers have really shallow pleats, and look two dimensional. They are not correct. I've heard good things about Legendary interiors. the correct covers will have pronounced pleats, not just lines in the vinyl.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres the seats I had redone- I think they looked really good- untill i sat in them- they were as good as they would ever get- but I could not stand having no adjustment in them so I decided on the 04's
Paul- did you just weld studs in after removing the rear brackets on the seat frames?? would like to see a close up pic of the rear of the seat frame attached to the body


----------

